# HGVC Hawaii updates



## nonutrix (Dec 5, 2007)

For those who might be interested, I just talked to a contact in Hawaii with the following updates:
- HGVC Kingsland, on the Big Island, the first section, is on schedule for an estimated opening the week of Oct. 8, 2008.
- the grocery store at the new Queens Market in the Waikoloa resort is scheduled to open by Christmas, 2007.
- the Grand Waikikiian hi-rise at HHV on Oahu is still on schedule for opening in Jan. 2009.  The construction is presently at 30 floors plus.  Facade is being placed on the lowest levels.

We will be at both places at Christmas/New Years.  Will update then...getting excited!

nonutrix


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 5, 2007)

I do have a question about King's land vs Waikoloa,

When we were there in Sept 2006, they hadn't broken ground on King's land and in fact they said that Kings land would be phase 2 & 3 of Waikoloa. So at that time owners at Waikoloa would be an owner at King land because the resort would be just one big resort with several phases. 

What is the current situation? Are owners of HGVC- Waikoloa going to be owners at Waikoloa only and there will be a whole new set of owners at Kings Land? Or will everone own at the two resorts?


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 5, 2007)

Bill,

To the best of my knowledge, owners of HGVC Waikoloa, which is actually Kohala Suites will only be owners there; while owners of the new resort at HGVC Kingsland will only be owners there.  By contract, the owners at the Kohala Suites will be able to continue to use the facilities at the Waikoloa Hilton Hotel for free, as will the buyers of the first section only of HGVC Kingsland.  Again, this is to the best of my knowledge.

nonutrix


----------



## linsj (Dec 5, 2007)

Does Kingsland have one-bedroom or studio units?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 5, 2007)

We were told that the new Kings Land resort will have all different size units. 3bed ->  1 bedrooms ( NO studio ). This is in contrast to Waikoloa which is 100% 2 bedroom units.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 5, 2007)

nonutrix said:


> For those who might be interested, I just talked to a contact in Hawaii with the following updates:
> - HGVC Kingsland, on the Big Island, the first section, is on schedule for an estimated opening the week of Oct. 8, 2008.
> - the grocery store at the new Queens Market in the Waikoloa resort is scheduled to open by Christmas, 2007.
> - the Grand Waikikiian hi-rise at HHV on Oahu is still on schedule for opening in Jan. 2009.  The construction is presently at 30 floors plus.  Facade is being placed on the lowest levels.
> ...



Thanks for the updates


----------



## linsj (Dec 5, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> We were told that the new Kings Land resort will have all different size units. 3bed -> studios. This is in contrast to Waikoloa which is 100% 2 bedroom units.



Terrific! I've wanted to stay at Waikoloa but don't need a two-bedroom, nor do I want to spend that many points. Yes, I know, I could get a one-bedroom at The Bay Club; but reviews are mixed for that property.


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 5, 2007)

linsj said:


> Terrific! I've wanted to stay at Waikoloa but don't need a two-bedroom, nor do I want to spend that many points. Yes, I know, I could get a one-bedroom at The Bay Club; but reviews are mixed for that property.



You might end up going for the two bedroom back at Waikoloa, because in the first section of Kingsland the one bedroom unit will cost 9300 for plat. and 6300 for gold!  Most of the time I think I'd rather have a two bedroom garden view at HGVC Waikoloa for about the same number of points.

nonutrix


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm hoping we'll be able to request an RCI exchange into Kingsland and Grand Waikikiian via the HGVC desk .


----------



## DEROS (Dec 6, 2007)

nonutrix said:


> You might end up going for the two bedroom back at Waikoloa, because in the first section of Kingsland the one bedroom unit will cost 9300 for plat. and 6300 for gold!  Most of the time I think I'd rather have a two bedroom garden view at HGVC Waikoloa for about the same number of points.
> 
> nonutrix



I wonder what the benefits are in Kingsland?  9300 pts for 1 bedroom vs 9600 pts for 2 bedrooms.  I wonder if the 1 bedroom is is a large, sqft, as the 2 bedroom Waikoloa?  It would be interesting to see the cost analysis of the Kingsland vs Waikoloa based on the points listed by benefits.

Deros


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 6, 2007)

DEROS said:


> I wonder what the benefits are in Kingsland?  9300 pts for 1 bedroom vs 9600 pts for 2 bedrooms.  I wonder if the 1 bedroom is is a large, sqft, as the 2 bedroom Waikoloa?  It would be interesting to see the cost analysis of the Kingsland vs Waikoloa based on the points listed by benefits.
> 
> Deros



Deros,

The benefits will be the water park, adult pool, sand pool, keiki club, fitness center, owners lounge, etc.  These won't be completed until later - that's why the owners of the first section will have the use of the hotel facilities.   

The sq. ft. of the one bedroom units will be 756 sq. ft. - certainly smaller than the 2 br units at the "old" units at HGVC Waikoloa.

nonutrix


----------



## DEROS (Dec 7, 2007)

nonutrix said:


> Deros,
> 
> The benefits will be the water park, adult pool, sand pool, keiki club, fitness center, owners lounge, etc.  These won't be completed until later - that's why the owners of the first section will have the use of the hotel facilities.
> 
> ...



The the question that another post had was:  What will the sharing arrangements be with Waikoloa and Kingland?  Some have speculated that Waikoloa and Kingsland will have a mutual agreement for amenities. i.e waterpark, pool, etc...  Do you have any insights to this speculation?

My thought is that Waikoloa would have to pay a one time weekly fee to use the facilities.  Just like how Bay Club pays to use Hilton Waikoloa pools.

Also, what is the owners lounge?  Is it like what the  HHonors Gold and Platinum members get at Hilton Hotels; where there is a free continental breakfast, managers noon time snack, or mangers nightly social with free drinks?  That would be an interesting treat / expense.


Deros


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 7, 2007)

Deros said:
<The the question that another post had was:  What will the sharing arrangements be with Waikoloa and Kingland?  Some have speculated that Waikoloa and Kingsland will have a mutual agreement for amenities. i.e waterpark, pool, etc...  Do you have any insights to this speculation?>  
My thoughts come from a combination of what I've been told, and what I have read into HGVC's marketing strategy in the 'selling' of the higher point structure on their new properties.  It has said something to the effect of, the newer ts would be worth more club points because of better amenities, location, etc than the existing properties.  For this to work, IMHO, they would have to make the Kingsland amenities for the exclusive use of the residents of Kingsland.
<My thought is that Waikoloa would have to pay a one time weekly fee to use the facilities.  Just like how Bay Club pays to use Hilton Waikoloa pools.>  
This could work also, but I think that the price delta would have to be very great to overcome the large point difference, i.e. why wouldn't someone go with the far fewer points to stay at a larger unit at Waikoloa and pay a relatively small fee to get the same amenities for many more points at Kingsland.  That would be a no brainer for me!  However, I could see my teenage son making my life miserable, if we weren't staying at the place with all of the fun things going on!

<Also, what is the owners lounge?  Is it like what the  HHonors Gold and Platinum members get at Hilton Hotels; where there is a free continental breakfast, managers noon time snack, or mangers nightly social with free drinks?  That would be an interesting treat / expense.>
I don't have a good sense for what is might be.  They are not promising anything like the exectutive lounges of the Hiltons.  I think it would be more like an area next to the pools but larger than Waikoloa, and undercover.  To the best of my memory that is what I saw in the artist concept.  However, on the other hand, the owner lounge in the Grand Waikikiian on Oahu looks like it will be more like the executive lounges in the hotels with drinks, snacks, separate check-in and concierge. 

I would be interest in what others know or have heard...



nonutrix


----------



## ricoba (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for your HGVC updates, I find them informative. 

I for one would not be interested in buying more points to simply have a water park in Hawaii.  I know it will be a big plus for families with younger children.  But in my mind Hawaii already has the best water park in the world, the Pacific Ocean! 

I think there is an owners lounge at Vegas on the Strip.  I haven't been in it, since I am not elite enough for Hilton!  

But I do think it is as you described  a mix of a concierge lounge and an airline points lounge.


----------



## short (Dec 7, 2007)

*Kingsland closer to A Bay?*

We were at the Bay Club in November but did not have time to do an owner update.

We saw some grading and construction going on as you drive out of the area just as you get out to the highway.  Is this Kingsland and is it nearer Abay?

Short


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kings Land is across the street from HGVC-Waikoloa and toward the main HWY. If you went from the TS toward the golf course club house,  you'd be heading right to it.


----------



## rkdahl (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's links to some Kingsland information that may be helpful:

http://hgvcdirect.com/kingsland/parcel_plan.htm

http://www.waikoloabeachresort.com/pdf/queens_aerial.pdf


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 7, 2007)

rkdhl,

Thanks!  That's great.  How did you get the link to the Kingsland info?

TIA,

nonutrix


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 8, 2007)

> Here's links to some Kingsland information that may be helpful:
> 
> http://hgvcdirect.com/kingsland/parcel_plan.htm



Thanks for the link. I was also able to use the same link for the Grand Waikikian - http://hgvcdirect.com/grandwaikikian/


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 8, 2007)

alwysonvac,

Thanks for the Grand Waikikian link!  I tried playing with the url like you did, but couldn't get anything - I must have missed a letter, I'm not known for my spelling.

I looked at the floor plans.  Does anyone else think the one bedroom plan is pretty boring?  The two bedroom looks good, the two bedroom end unit looks to be spectacular, as does the three bedroom one!  I can only imagine how amazing those views will be!

nonutrix


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 9, 2007)

The newest Orlando resort is at that site as well - http://hgvcdirect.com/rubylake/


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 9, 2007)

nonutrix said:


> alwysonvac,
> 
> Thanks for the Grand Waikikian link!  I tried playing with the url like you did, but couldn't get anything - I must have missed a letter, I'm not known for my spelling.
> 
> ...



Based on the floorplan the one bedroom at the Grand Waikikian will have a separate jacuzzi/soaking tub and walkin shower which neither the Lagoon or Kalia Tower has. Lagoon and Kalia Towers have the basic tub/shower combo.

I like the two master bedrooms each with their own lanai for both the two and three bedrooms. This is a very nice improvement.

I wonder if the two bedroom end units are the premium oceanfront units? Will only one end of the Grand Waikikian provide oceanfront view (similar to the Lagoon Tower)?


----------



## short (Feb 13, 2008)

*Prices?*

Does anyone have the prices on the Kingsland units?

Short


----------



## Lord B of W (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello everyone :whoopie: 

Wow I'm out of touch, hadn't even heard of King's Land until directed to this forum. I'll have a look and see what else I've missed.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 15, 2008)

short said:


> Does anyone have the prices on the Kingsland units?



We were just at the Bay Club last month and did an owner's update.  I don't have all the prices but here's what I have.  Additionally, the prices were suppose to increase.

Platinum

1bdrm premier / 12,600 /  $45,700*
2bdrm+          / 12,600 /  $45,700*
2bdrm premier / 14,400 /  $60,900

*He wrote $45,700 for 12,600 points.  I don't know if that's for the 1bdrm or 2bdrm


----------



## DG001 (Feb 18, 2008)

*No grocery store yet!*

I was at Waikoloa last week, and there is no grocery store at Queens as yet. They were still directing us to the Whalers at Kings, and that place was a shocker ($8 for 1/2 gallon milk!). 

They said they expect the grocery store to open "some time soon" - but this was from the concierge, I did not do an "owners update".


----------



## nonutrix (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not surprised.  The grocery store has been delayed so many times that I'm wondering if it will ever open.  In December they said that they were hoping it would be open by my return this July, but I'm certainly not holding my breathe!  Until then, I'll continue to do my shopping at the Safeway and Walmart in Kona.  You're right, the Whaler's store is guaranteed sticker shock...I think that gold is cheaper! 

nonutrix


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 21, 2008)

nonutrix said:


> ...You're right, the Whaler's store is guaranteed sticker shock...I think that gold is cheaper!
> 
> nonutrix




We paid $6+ for half a gallon of milk the the Whaler's store but only $5+ for a whole gallon of milk at Costco.


----------



## chester1122 (Feb 23, 2008)

We were at Waikoloa at Christmas and were pleasantly suprised by the new shops at the Mauna Lani.  There is a Foodland there that has specialy food items plus select grocery items the same price as in Kona.


----------

